# Gypsi Nirvana Seed Boutique



## maineharvest (May 10, 2011)

Positive Rep to Gypsi Nirvana!  Another successful order in about 10 days.  The best part is, they are giving out Spice of Lifes Blue Sattilite 2.2 freebies!!  I have almost bought the Blue Sattilite so many times and I finally got them.  I ordered the Chunk D from Cannacopia seeds which is a cross of Deep Chunk and Sour Diesel.  You guys will probably be seeing an outdoor jurnoul on these babies in about two weeks.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess Im the only one here that orders from Gypsi Nirvana but Ill keep udating this thread incase a newbie comes along and is looking for a reputable seedbank.  

Today I placed another order through Gypsi and this time I ordered Chimera's C-Plus.  Its a cross of DJ Shorts Blueberry and a Cali Orange clone.  Sounds delicious to me.  You guys have no idea how excited I am to start this grow(or maybe you do).  I urge you all to check out Chimera, his gear is amazing.  He is a true artist and is not out for the money in the seed business IMO.  It takes him years to come out with a new strain and they are all money.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2011)

It is six days later and I have recieved my order along with ten freebies!  6 days is a record for me.


----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2011)

+1.  Impressive...


----------



## Classic (Jun 11, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I guess Im the only one here that orders from Gypsi Nirvana...


I placed an order with Gypsi Nirvana in January and was very pleased with them.  No problems at all.  Ironically, the only reason I placed an order with them because I had problems with my first order from Attitude and my shipment was delayed.  Not blaming Attitude as their customer service was great in straightening out my order.

I got the Blue Satellite 2.2 freebies too.  I'm waiting on cooler weather to pop them.


----------



## rebel (Jun 12, 2011)

i got the blue sat.2.2 freebies last yr with an order also.
i think they were feminized.
planted them this yr. 2 females. the rest turned out males.
Maine, was your freebies fem. ?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2011)

My one and only order from a seedbank was with them 5 years ago :rofl:. Have since moved to "greener pastures" (some excellent seed circles out there...not on here of course). I won't elaborate LOL but couldn't beat the price and they delivered with gypsy.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 12, 2011)

Blue Sat is not fem.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2011)

Yea, I used them in 2007.  My freebie was a durban poison x skunk.

It took forever to get here...lol.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 6, 2011)

I ordered my usual Nirvana Papaya on Monday and it got here today.  I kid thee not.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 14, 2011)

Another sucessful order from Gypsi!  I got a pack of Cannacopias GeniusxDeepChunk.  The Genius is from a seed found in a bag of Sensi Seeds Jack Herrer.  The best part is I got a freebie five pack of Sweet Tooth 3!  The seeds are said to be about 8 years old and people have been getting low germ rates but these seeds are very rare and are not sold anymore so I will be happy with just one male or one female, I dont really care as long as I get one seed to germ.

So once again I am a completely satisfied customer with no complaints.  Oh yeah I think it took 9 days to get here.  Not bad.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow ten years is a long time.  That a strong little seed.  Im going to wait for my next grow to germ these and Ill use them to do a little breeding project.


----------

